# Waterford Dragway Waterford Michigan



## wnovess99onebay (Aug 9, 2010)

Went racing there Friday night for my first outing this fall, before the racing starts here in Kalamazoo at Slots Raceway near Vicksburg.

Extremely nice track and the racing format is nice. No side tracks with pass time, punks all out or roundy round racing. A nice facility that is nothing but drag racing. I had a great time. Over 90 cars for e/t.


----------

